# its over



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

mavs win dirk beasts vlade 19 defensive boards 30points go mavs:greatjob: see you in sa :yes: .who says the mavs cant play in the big game .let me play a tune for the kingfans boo frickidy hoo :boohoo:.

mavs are the real :king:'s


----------



## Stojakovic16 (Jan 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>dmavs4188</b>!
> mavs win dirk beasts vlade 19 defensive boards 30points go mavs:greatjob: see you in sa :yes: .who says the mavs cant play in the big game .let me play a tune for the kingfans boo frickidy hoo :boohoo:.
> 
> mavs are the real :king:'s


I have 3 sad words for you:

SPURS IN 4!!!!


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Congrats. Good luck against the Spurs


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

thanks for the goodluck comment but i have 3 words for you nick is sick
oh yeah mavs in 5 bout time bibby broke 15 huh :rotf:


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Who is going to stop Duncan? Spurs in 5


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

Whose going to stop van exel, finley, bell, nash, nowitzki?
:rofl:


----------



## comptons (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>dmavs4188</b>!
> Whose going to stop van exel, finley, bell, nash, nowitzki?
> :rofl:


I'll be rooting for the Mavs, but if their shots aren't falling then they'll pretty much stop themselves. Lets face it you guys were taken to 7 games by a Webberless Kings team. Although, I think Sacramento could have went the distance had they won tonight. Remember, Webber did say he could be back by game 5. I felt Sacramento matched up better against the Spurs then you guys will, but I'm not counting you guys out either. In fact, I have you guys for the upset. Go get 'em.

Also, did you say who is going to stop Bell? Yeah, I guess that's a good question since he's such a great perennial scorer. Something tells me though, that Bowen could an above par job on him.


----------



## benfica (Jul 17, 2002)

*Actually*

The Mavs are a tougher matchup for the Spurs than Kings. The Spurs wanted the Kings to win.

You can't stop the Mavs offense when they are on a roll. The
Mavs have 4 scorers who can score 30 on any given night and
could be a nightmare for the Spurs to stop.


----------



## comptons (May 30, 2002)

*Re: Actually*

Nah, I disagree, I think the Spurs wanted you guys. First, they don't have to travel to Cali. Second, TD won't have to face Clark and Webber. No disrespect to Nowitzki, but he's what most teams call . . . well a good defender. Nowitzki will get into foul trouble trying to guard TD. You may think that is a double-edged sword, but it's easier to stay out of foul trouble guarding Dirk because of his style than it would be guarding TD. . . Or will Dirk even start off on TD? Third, playing the Mavs means David has the center match up won. Lastly, TP won't have to worry about being guarded by -- um, well, he won't have to be worried about being guarded. 
At any rate, I think both the Mavs and the Kings could take the Spurs. The only difference is the Mavs have a shot; a well earned shot. 
Good Luck 
 
Peace


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

*Re: Re: its over*



> Originally posted by <b>Stojakovic16</b>!
> 
> 
> I have 3 sad words for you:
> ...


That's two words and a number.


----------



## robert60446 (Nov 11, 2002)

*Re: Re: its over*



> Originally posted by <b>Stojakovic16</b>!
> 
> 
> I have 3 sad words for you:
> ...


Stojakovich16 I don’t know what is wrong with you man. You must have some mental problem with your “Sacramento Cows”. You are *****ing everyone who is not supporting your team. But hey, we are fans too! We have a right to support our teams. Yours “Sacramento Queens” are not the only one team in the NBA. Besides, they are always full of excuses for their failure: bad officiating, Webber injury…I can bet on it that they are working now for the next year excuse…

About the Spurs and Mavericks, this is a biggest chance in the Dallas history to become an NBA champ. Spurs are not that good as they look. Any way good luck! 
:laugh: :yes:


----------



## mactowndon (May 8, 2003)

Mavs in seven


----------



## Mavsin5 (Apr 19, 2003)

*Re: Re: its over*



> Originally posted by <b>Stojakovic16</b>!
> 
> 
> I have 3 sad words for you:
> ...



Care to make your next prediction Nostradamus?:rofl:


----------



## benfica (Jul 17, 2002)

*Looks more like Mavs in 7*

The Spurs played probably their best game, while the Mavs did not with the exception of FT. The Mavs have to be happy coming out with a win after a poorly played game. Nick didn't play no way like against the Kings.

If your a Spurs fan, you have to be concerned about how the Mavs won. The Mavs got little production from the center position and Nick and still managed to win.

The Mavs are a scary team if you ask me, they can make so many adjustments to fit most styles.

I just don't see the Spurs having the fire power to win this series.

The Mavs have the kind of playing style that every NBA team will try to copy. That is that offense wins championships, not defense.


----------



## Lakers_32_4ever (Dec 30, 2002)

wow, looking through the last 5-6 threads in this forum it is clear they need moderation.


they think we are pompous. mavs fans act like complete jerks, esp to me cuz i am a laker fan. look at dragnsmke1 and dmavs4188.

they go around parading the supremacy of their team. they are all ooh we gonna kill sa, when they barely beat them by three after the most onesided reffing in the fourth. duncan choked. it happens. anyways, mavs fans are bandwagoners and need to lighten up. some mavs fans starting dancing around galloping with glee mavs won, lakers lost, and crap of that sort.

they aint ever gonna be true fans.


true fans only love and respect their teams. from day one- not from when they start winning. you don't know how many new mavs fans i see everyday at school.

true fans also never hate on another team. these guys go round giddy, bashing spurs, kings, lakers. there is a difference between what we do and what you do. we say we will beat you, we believe we offer logic, and discuss. yall use smilies and go "woo hoo, we beat you mofo, you suck, ahha, hahaha, i like the mavs cuz they can finally win, i did not know what the mavs were until a month ago, spurs suck, haha, lets make fun of everyone cuz we are mavs fans''

that is not a fan.

that is a hater.

and that is what most of you people who claim to be a "fan" of the mavericks really, truly are.


----------



## Lakers_32_4ever (Dec 30, 2002)

dragnsmke1, nice final post in kiss my azz 1, but then what was the point of that thread? it just does that. very few true mavs exist. that little solilquy was aimed at all the bandwagoners like dmavswhatever, who marches in here and bashes us without reason, unprofesionally, too. i have friends who act like this and bandwagon. the mavs fans dancing was done to me in class. 4 of em formed a ring and danced round me berating my beloved lakers. i was so saddened. true fans are the only ones who deserve to even talk trash, and yet they are the only ones with enough sensibility and respect not to, because they know what it feels like to lose.

so to all you "fans" you are just haters. dont give us beef, cuz you happen to live in dallas, and they are winning now. do you see me changing loyalties? NO! I take so much crap everyday in dallas from yall, and i think you just need to stop! JUST STOP IT!


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Lakers_32_4ever</b>!
> wow, looking through the last 5-6 threads in this forum it is clear they need moderation.
> 
> 
> ...



The reason I am taking taunting to the extreme is because you know that if the Lakers and Kings had advanced thats all we would hear. "Kobe and Shaq" "Even without Webber" Ive been on this site since it started and the unrealistic views of the Laker and Kings fans (much of it fueled by the media) has been ridiculous. I also find it amusing that very few people are discussing the playoffs now unless its to say the team they bandwagoned on after the losses is getting screwed. Insread of saying dispite the horrible shooting the Mavs won, they say because of horrible reffing. So until something happens Im gonna love it up because for the past year I have been ridiculed on this site for my beliefs and expectations and now that theyre coming to light no one has much to say. I love it.


----------



## Lakers_32_4ever (Dec 30, 2002)

yea. sorry for some of my stuff, but some of the mavs fans, not ones like i know you are, are just being freaks and taking this out a little.

man, don't taunt. just cause some other fans, unlike i, taunt you have no need to do that. mavs fans need to show some class, and it has got to start with true ones like you dragnsmke1


personally, i aint against the mavs winning the crown, i am against taunting in general.

it has been taken to an extreme, and it is only thus that i move for the stopping of these actions. you say you were bashed for your beliefs so now you bash others. that is just not right man. you are just as bad as them. you will make people want to force you to eat crow when the mavs lose, if they lose, this year, or eventually. 

so don't be mean. be nice and take it out the right way.


CELEBRATE, BUT DON'T TAUNT!


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Lakers_32_4ever</b>!
> yea. sorry for some of my stuff, but some of the mavs fans, not ones like i know you are, are just being freaks and taking this out a little.
> 
> man, don't taunt. just cause some other fans, unlike i, taunt you have no need to do that. mavs fans need to show some class, and it has got to start with true ones like you dragnsmke1
> ...


Sorry but theres no point in being a fan if you cant throw it in peoples faces whenever things work to your advantage.


----------



## Lakers_32_4ever (Dec 30, 2002)

all right then, if that is how you take it, what can i say?


----------

